# Wart Removal while Breastfeeding?



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

I need to get some warts removed (on my hand) - they are just small skin-colored warts (get darker when I'm hot or etc., but usually blend in other than being little round spots







).... There were only a few of them before I got pregnant with Ina 4 yrs ago, but apparently pregnancy and breastfeeding agrees with them, they have really taken off especially in the past 18 months or so.







To the point where I have about 50 of them now! (they are very small).









Anyway, the "freeze off" wart stuff all warns against use while breastfeeding, so I think I need to see my FP about this - I want to know if anyone else here has had warts removed while bfing, and if there is anything I need to know ahead of time about doing so (ie med contraindications, pain etc.). I've never gone to this FP, he's new - so I don't know how knowledgeable or supportive he is of breastfeeding, so want a little info ahead of time just in case.


----------

